# Captain, oh captain! Is there a moderator in this forum



## gatorparrots (Sep 5, 2002)

The ship lists and reels with no captain at the helm.

*Admin*--where have all the moderators gone?
*twyg* hasn't posted in over a month and *testuser* has now up and disappeared, taking all his posts with him.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Sep 5, 2002)

I think it would be safe to say that they are very busy tending to their responsibilities. Plus post frequency is no measure of ateention paid to the forums.


----------



## gatorparrots (Sep 5, 2002)

Actually, my concern is not so much about the frequency of their posts. My concern is mainly that testuser has apparently abandoned ship. He has been deleting all of his posts from this board over the last week or so. Very few of his posts remain in any forum. None of his posts are left in the Darwin forum anymore, which is odd since he is listed as the moderator of this forum/

Obstensibly, this could be because with the advent of Mac OS X 10.2 Jaguar, by and large most of the information is no longer applicable.  However, conspiracy theories abound about him jumping ship and looking for greener pastures.

I'm just curious more than anything...


----------



## davidbrit2 (Sep 5, 2002)

I know how we can find the moderator!

WHERE CAN I FIND JAGUAR BOOTLEG ISOZ, D00DZ?!?!?

That usually does the trick.


----------



## xaqintosh (Sep 5, 2002)

lol

the serialz for every major wah-rez out there are:















Jus kidding


----------



## twyg (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, we know when you're joking. 

testuser is no longer a moderator on this forum as he has resigned.

I have been away on vacation for quite a while, and as such have not posted in about forever in this forum.

And not posting for a month? I just posted last night, just not here.

*shrugs*


----------



## uoba (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh man, testuser gone, he was my development guru  Any reason why?


----------



## twyg (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, he's still here, just not moddin'

Give him a PM, I'm sure he'll answer.


----------



## wiz (Sep 6, 2002)

testuser gone .... that sux


----------

